# SGTP >>-------> March Shoot: Tomi's Pictures added



## Muddyfoots (Feb 26, 2013)

South Georgia Trad and Primitive Club will be holding its next shoot March 9th.

We will have two 15 target courses set for the shoot. As usual, there will be some challenging shots, some not so challenging. May want to bring your rubber boots. After a foot of rain, it's WET and some of these bottoms may not be dry. We may actually have some water for the fish target.

Hamburgers and hotdogs for lunch is the plan.

Shoot as many rounds as you like.

Members: $5.00
Non members: $10.00
First timers: Free
Lunch Donation: $5.00

371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

Hope to see ya there!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 28, 2013)

Bump for the burgers and dogs.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 28, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Bump for the burgers and dogs.



I guess we can sit around the fire barrel and talk about shooting... Even without a fire.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 1, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I guess we can sit around the fire barrel and talk about shooting... Even without a fire.



Hey I was not complaining...like them burger and dogs, particularly after a dose of the "white death".


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 3, 2013)

30 targets are set and the extended forecast looks to be nice. 

Y'all come..


----------



## dpoole (Mar 5, 2013)

see yall SAT


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 6, 2013)

I just might make this one with a new trad archer.


----------



## dpoole (Mar 7, 2013)

Weather forcast is for GREAT weather sat


----------



## Gordief (Mar 8, 2013)

which HWY. is poole rd off of :

hwy 26
hwy153
hwy 19


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 8, 2013)

If you are heading South on 19, take a right on 240 where they intersect.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gordief said:


> which HWY. is poole rd off of :
> 
> hwy 26
> hwy153
> hwy 19



19 south of Butler, Ga


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> If you are heading South on 19, take a right on 280 where they intersect.



Hwy 240, not 280..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 8, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hwy 240, not 280..



Ok, 240 then.
Maybe that's why it always takes me so long to get there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 8, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> Ok, 240 then.
> Maybe that's why it always takes me so long to get there.



 another Duggan short cut 

Tomi and I are planning to come down for the day.
I have 3 targets to deliver....


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 8, 2013)

Bringing the wife with us this time. Barry please behave....


----------



## dpoole (Mar 10, 2013)

Good turn out saturday. Had multiple first time quests. Dan had a crowd making bows. Ken did some flint knapping. Lots of arrows shot some even hit the targets.Mr Hampton delivered  three brand new targets down the club purchased. Another good time had by all.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 10, 2013)

I learned there is an up side to losing an arrow, every now and then. The one I misplaced last month was in the lost and found bucket, and  was a welcomed sight, seeing how I left my side quiver, with arrows attached, at home.


----------



## EVandermay (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for a great time, it was my first time at a SGTP meet, and my wife and I were not disappointed. We were however exhausted; who knew 4 hours of rasping could be so tiring but so rewarding. A big thanks to Hatchet Dan for an awesome experience learning to build a primitive bow. Can't wait til next weekend at Rock Ranch, hope to see y'all there!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 11, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> I learned there is an up side to losing an arrow, every now and then. The one I misplaced last month was in the lost and found bucket, and  was a welcomed sight, seeing how I left my side quiver, with arrows attached, at home.



just borrow a arrow from Hampton he has a quiver full


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 11, 2013)

Had a great time at the Poole Plantation with SGTP!!!! Got to meet and shoot with some new members and got to shoot and HUG a wonderful friend again!!! Life Is Good!!!!
Here's a few pics I got. Jeff and I started a round with Lauren and Hannah.......they left us for food!!! Then we got a chance to meet with some new members Cassie and Evan Vandermay from Warner Robbins!!!! 
Martin's MUCH MUCH Better half came!!!! nice to meet you Melanie!!!! glad Nolan told you that's what he wanted for his birthday!!!
Then I finally found my sweet girlfriend Andrea......you are awesome!!!! And great to meet your friend Holly Murray!! I sure hope and pray we see lots more of you...you have been missed my friend!!!! Got to shoot together and pulled Barry and John in for a round!!!! Barry and I swapped the camera so I posted BOTH!!!!  Good to see Mike Hardin to!!! He looked good in red didn't he!!  (okay Barry and Muddy are in the picture tooooo......LOL!)


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 11, 2013)

This bunch will be just working with bows, from start to finish......lots of happy folks!!!!! If you saw them all on my camera, it'd be like a little video running thru them!!!!

(no fingers or toes were lost in the execution of the bow building process!)


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 11, 2013)

Awesome pix Tomi and Holly and I had a great time as well.  That was her first traditional archery shoot and she was very nervous, but everyone made her feel very welcome and I am glad that you great people got to meet one of my other great peoples!  She is still thanking me for the invite because she enjoyed the shoot so much.  Congrats, you all are still making a difference in people's lives.  See you all next month!!  But Tomi, please let me review the pix before posting next time!!  UGH!!!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 11, 2013)

I liked the pics!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 11, 2013)

ignition07 said:


> Awesome pix Tomi and Holly and I had a great time as well.  That was her first traditional archery shoot and she was very nervous, but everyone made her feel very welcome and I am glad that you great people got to meet one of my other great peoples!  She is still thanking me for the invite because she enjoyed the shoot so much.  Congrats, you all are still making a difference in people's lives.  See you all next month!!  But Tomi, please let me review the pix before posting next time!!  UGH!!!



OKAY, I will BUT you looked beautiful in all of yours....did you want to delete the ones I'm in??? I can understand that!!!


----------



## dpoole (Mar 12, 2013)

awesome pic TOMI great job as always


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like a great time by all, I hope to make the next month's shoot with my two girls.....Jaden and Camero....


----------



## gurn (Mar 13, 2013)

Sure wish Bobby and me could have been there.


----------

